# Small machine milker



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i am new to goats. I have one doe currently in milk that I hand milk in the mornings. She still is nursing her doeling. 
She s a Nigerian. I get a cup out of one side. The other side I didn't know any better and it's preety much dried up from the doeling not using it.
I am looking for a machine milker for next season as my hands hurt too much to hand milk everyday even with just a cup a day.
I would like to stay under $200. Anyone know of a good machine milker for one or two Nigerian does in that price range? 
I have looked up dansha and they are in my price range. Any others?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't get the Dansha. There is a glob of polyurethane epoxy on the underside of the lid and the company won't say what it is. 

Also don't get the Udderly EZ. It seems to be hit or miss (for me it was miss) and they don't except returns.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the Dansha. Its ok, but, Ive found that a good milk goat is a pleasure to milk. Longer Teats, nice size orifices, make the job quicker than the clean up. My hands dont hurt because there is not alot of work to it. Have you tried milking other goats. 1 cup isnt worth the hassle for me. $200 for a nice milk goat is where I would spend that money.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You won't get a quality milking machine for that money. Better off to buy a new goat.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. She is a ff. I was milking her in the morning after her doeling was away from her for 8 hrs. Seems like I can go longer as today I went 11 hours and got approx 1.5 cups or a bit less.from the one side and let the doeling drink the side that isn't producing much.
I have another doe that I hope to bred this year. Her lines are full of nice milkers but she will also be a ff. 
So which milk machine would you recommend for just a few small goats. I can start saving as I have enough problems when it's summer I sure can't milk in the cold and I don't plan on selling my girls
Also my doe seems to lost some weight and you can see her hip bones and outline of her ribs. She eats alfalfa and orchard hay. Although she waste a lot of the alfalfa. And gets as much grain as she can eat while I am milking. Which takes 20 minutes. And a half a cup in the evening. Of course she has sweetlix minerals, yeast,flax seed,kelp about 75 percent of the time during the day. Her grain is a basic all purpose goat feed. Molasses corn oats etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I shopped around for a bucket milking machine and by the time I found the machine I wanted, plus the vacuum pump I was into it about 400-500. Ive searched and searched and I don't think you'll find a useful pump for less than that. I got mine from Hamby Dairy Supply a few years back (wouldn't recommend them, as the shipping situation was a nightmare). You can get the same ones on Hoegger. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend Hoegger. Check out some of the more recent reviews on this thread:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/experience-opinions-and-reviews-on-hoeggers-goat-supplies.140639/


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I am really liking my Simple Pulse. I found it to be the least expensive option. Shipping was included in the price. I did add on the oil mist eliminator as that was the most frequent complaint I read in the reviews. It is very easy to clean. I have 9 in milk right now, and it saved my hands and wrists for sure.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We converted a Babson surge milker for our Nigerians - I have all the costs and how to do it on my web page. It cost us about 700. but the pump was the main cost. I love it - my hands are too sore to milk.

windingrvrfarm.com


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

What is everyone's thoughts on a non-electric option like the Henry Milker? I'm fine with milking our 3 girls, but am going out of town in a couple of months and my dad and sister are staying here - I thought it may be a tad easier for newbies?

**Sorry to but in on your thread!!**


----------



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

This one rocks. They have a video on youtube showing how to use it

Get it here on Amazon

http://amzn.to/2t5BOQb


----------

